# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Documentation and Community Wiki Discussions >  FIREWIRE STACK - /community/Firewire

## mafvisje

Hello,

The old FireWire wiki was outdated because the old drive stack was used and it was divided over three articles so I started from scratch by using information of old articles

NEW: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FireWire (group of articles / please click on URLs in article)
OLD1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fi...ges/Firewire01
OLD2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fi...ges/Firewire02
OLD3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fi...ges/Firewire03

Please check for any mistakes and please give suggestions for additions to the articles or if something is missing.

Thank you,
Dooitze

----------

